# [SOLVED] [revdep-rebuild]Problem z aktualizacją systemu x86

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam!

Tuż przed zarchiwizowaniem systemu postanowiłem oczyścić system z osieroconych pakietów.

Po wykonaniu `revdep-rebuild' posypały się błędy związane z aktualizacją nowych pakietów.

```
 

gentoo numer # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Found existing 5_order.rr

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot  app-editors/xemacs:0

media-libs/t1lib:5

rox-base/rox-clib:0

sys-apps/groff:0

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2598:  Called econf '--with-appresdir=/usr/share/X11/app-defaults' '--with-x'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  525:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu tego problemu.Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Mon May 04, 2009 1:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge -1 "=sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1" co zwraca?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

```

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2594:  Called econf '--with-appresdir=/usr/share/X11/app-defaults' '--with-x'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  525:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Panowie - przepraszam za grzechy!

.... nie sprawdziłem wszystkich danych systemowych.

`emerge --info' odpowiedziało między innymi:

```

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

!!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

!!! other terminals also.

```

- okazało się, że nie miałem przypisanego jakiegokolwiek profilu systemowego.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakiego profilu nie miales? Mi to wyglada na wywalenie starszej wersji gcc do ktorej prowadzily symlinki, 'gcc-config 1' sadze, ze by wystarczylo.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

```
gcc-config -l
```

... wskazuje wersję gcc przypisaną do profilu systemowego

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2
```

... tworzy ów dowiązanie do danej wersji gcc

Być może nie posługuję się fachowym nazewnictwem. 

Rozwiązanie znalazłem na forum anglojęzycznym.

Dzięki za chęć udzielenia pomocy!

----------

